# Who do the Kings draft



## azadism (Jun 4, 2002)

The most glaring need appears to be a true center who can play behind Vlade. I love Scott, but he gets no respect and does better playing power forward.

I am just waiting for Petrie to grab another guy from overseas who will be like 7-2 shoots threes and plays d. If anyone can find that guy it will be Petrie


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

At #28 I would go with either Gadzuric or Solak. Maybe even Melven Ely......


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

best available player. Grab a big man (Gadzuric especially) if they are available. Vlade is getting old, but i think scot pollard is capable of starting.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Jason Jennings.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Please Pick Jamal Sampson!!!
He is a little raw but Vlade will be around for a few more years, giving him time to develop.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I know we need young big men for the future, but if we wan't to contend for a championship, we need a veteran prescence to back up Vlade. Not a project....


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Obviously the Kings need a back-up big man. That was the thought last year also but we drafted Wallace, so you never know. I think Vlade still has at least 3 good years of basketball ahead of him so we can afford to draft a project. I like Jamal Sampson simply because I know more about him then many of the other foriegn players. The kings have done great in the draft recently so I trust whomever they take.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, last year the Kings weren't one game away from the finals. A quality backup at center proved to be the one thing(other than refs) that cost the Kings in the WCF. I like Sampson a lot, but he will not be able to come in and contribute next season. We need some experience at backup in case Vlade gets in foul trouble...


----------

